# My new meatless experience



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

I have been a vegetarian since April 3rd. I haven't missed meat at all so far. Now if I could only quit drinking that toxic caffeine free diet coke I drink all would be great  What I have been doing is making a large plate of food & then just nibbling off the plate all day. I'm lazy LOL. This is what I had yesterday. Brown rice mixed with lentils and topped with browned onions and a salad of tomatoes, cucumbers, green onions, lemon juice & olive oil. It was a huge plate of food & I just nibbled off it all day.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks very healthy .. do you like falafel, hummus, pita? My daughter makes vegetarian patties that are delicious. Veggie tacos, burritos and quesadillas are really nice too. We're having vegetarian curry tomorrow with chick peas instead of chicken, and veggie stir-fry today.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 19, 2016)

That plate looks so good. The onions alone makes my mouth water. Congratulations on becoming a vegetarian. I would love to do that also. I just have to many other diet restrictions.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

Well done BW!  We eat mainly vegetarian at home but I often eat meat when we eat out.


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2016)

What is your main reason for going Vegetarian BW?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Looks very healthy .. do you like falafel, hummus, pita? My daughter makes vegetarian patties that are delicious. Veggie tacos, burritos and quesadillas are really nice too. We're having vegetarian curry tomorrow with chick peas instead of chicken, and veggie stir-fry today.


I love hummous and falafel. I ate a lot of it while in the middle east. I have a weight problem though & I avoid bread as much as possible & I just don't like it without the bread  Sometimes I do eat it with fresh spinach leaves. That curry dish sounds really good 

Today I'm having avocado and mangoes tossed in lemon juice on a fresh spinach leaf salad tossed in olive oil


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That plate looks so good. The onions alone makes my mouth water. Congratulations on becoming a vegetarian. I would love to do that also. I just have to many other diet restrictions.



I love browned onions too


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Well done BW!  We eat mainly vegetarian at home but I often eat meat when we eat out.


Thanks


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 19, 2016)

Lon said:


> What is your main reason for going Vegetarian BW?



Well Lon it's two fold. One is for my health & the other because I'm empathizing with animals more now than in the past & the idea of eating flesh just grosses me out now.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you discovered Morning Star Farm products yet?
https://www.morningstarfarms.com/products.html
Oh yum!!!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 20, 2016)

BW,that does look yummy and good luck going forward!
Post some more pics!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

I used to eat a lot of Amy's when I was vegan then vegetarian in the US.  

http://www.amys.com/

Here we eat a lot of Quorn (in the US as well).  Husband adds the mince or chicken pieces or meatballs to curries or chili.  They've just begun a vegan version (no egg).  

The US link with recipes:  

http://www.quorn.us/


----------



## ossian (Apr 21, 2016)

I have not eaten meat for many, many years. I dont miss it at all. It is difficult to find meals in the supermarket that can be prepared easily, however, you can get around that and in many ways, it forces you to prepare healthier options as you have done. However, try to avoid becoming too restricted in what you eat. That can easily happen.

Also, if you have changed suddenly be sure that you drink plenty of fluids - especially if your diet will now be much of what you have shown us above. The transition period can be quite a change to your gut and if you are to avoid any problems, drink lots!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2016)

ossian said:


> I have not eaten meat for many, many years. I dont miss it at all. It is difficult to find meals in the supermarket that can be prepared easily, however, you can get around that and in many ways, it forces you to prepare healthier options as you have done. However, try to avoid becoming too restricted in what you eat. That can easily happen.
> 
> Also, if you have changed suddenly be sure that you drink plenty of fluids - especially if your diet will now be much of what you have shown us above. The transition period can be quite a change to your gut and if you are to avoid any problems, drink lots!




It can also cause problems to suddenly go to a high fibre diet.  It should be done slowly.


----------



## ossian (Apr 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It can also cause problems to suddenly go to a high fibre diet.  It should be done slowly.


Yep, that was where I was coming from on that one, Ameriscot. Drinking lots of water will help with the higher fibre intake but stick with it and things will settle down. Also, for younger and older people transitioning to vegetarianism, you need to watch your iron levels. If you start to feel very tired and lethargic, maybe suspect that those have dipped too much. Green veggies, pulses and nuts can help.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2016)

ossian said:


> Yep, that was where I was coming from on that one, Ameriscot. Drinking lots of water will help with the higher fibre intake but stick with it and things will settle down. Also, for younger and older people transitioning to vegetarianism, you need to watch your iron levels. If you start to feel very tired and lethargic, maybe suspect that those have dipped too much. Green veggies, pulses and nuts can help.



Husbands uses lots of legumes, lentils, beans in his cooking.  And lots of variety of veggies.  I put lots of different seeds in the whole grain bread I make in the bread machine.  And I eat nuts in small amounts.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes some people do feel overwhelmed with gas/etc when they begin to eat large amounts of veggies. I was already doing that to try to get weight loss. Plus, I love veggies and have eaten them all my life. Really the only  thing that has changed is that I have left off the meat & meat products. I've always cooked from scratch..so no biggy. You guys have been a big help to me . Thank you.

I will add here that I don't like fake meat. Sorry. I'd rather just forget about meat. I have used large grilled portobello mushrooms in place of a hamburger patty on a bun. That's rather nice.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 21, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> Have you discovered Morning Star Farm products yet?
> https://www.morningstarfarms.com/products.html
> Oh yum!!!



I agree, yum.


----------



## Debby (May 5, 2016)

Gardein also makes some nice products too.  Good to have a few packages in the freezer for those days when you feel lazy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 5, 2016)

We're having a leek pie this evening.  Not strictly vegeterian (it has proper cheese), but since we're omnivores that doesn't matter.. 

I have a dislike of taking pictures of meals.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> We're having a leek pie this evening.  Not strictly vegeterian (it has proper cheese), but since we're omnivores that doesn't matter..
> 
> I have a dislike of taking pictures of meals.



Ovo lacto vegetarians eat cheese.  Vegans don't.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 5, 2016)

Not being vegetarian, I'm not sure exactly what might be considered acceptable.  I appreciate that vegans wouldn't eat it, but I wasn't sure to what extent dairy products were eaten by vegetarians.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

That looks so good.  I think I'm going to make some lentil and rice soup.  I could inhale that plate about now!  lol


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not being vegetarian, I'm not sure exactly what might be considered acceptable.  I appreciate that vegans wouldn't eat it, but I wasn't sure to what extent dairy products were eaten by vegetarians.



Vegetarians will have dairy and eggs.  Vegans have no animal products of any kind.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 5, 2016)

If it were up to me I'd be meat free especially pork and beef. I've read too much about what they do to those poor pigs and cows...chickens too. But I wouldn't give up fish.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If it were up to me I'd be meat free especially pork and beef. I've read too much about what they do to those poor pigs and cows...chickens too. But I wouldn't give up fish.



You could be a pescatarian.  Dairy - eggs - fish.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2016)

I have heard vegetarians won't eat anything with a face.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 6, 2016)

Fureverywhere,  I help to raise traditional breed pigs which are slaughtered at year end to provide us with pork, sausages etc...
I think you must draw a distinction between small scale production and intensive rearing of animals to satisfy the greed of supermarkets.   For a start, the breed of pig is important, and if it wasn't for enthusiasts and small scale producers, many traditional breeds would have become extinct.  This is a world away from large, fast maturing commercial breeds.  We try to give our animals a good (if short) life before they are humanely dispatched.

Beef is another matter.  We do not have the facilities or expertise to handle cattle. However, we buy beef from butchers where we know and are satisfied with the  provenance of the produce.

It is very easy to 'cherry pick' emotional stories of what they do to "these poor pigs and cows",  but from what I see, farmers and producers care greatly about the welfare of their livestock.  I blame the supermakets for dictating unrealistic prices to producers and forcing the need for intensive and sometimes cruel practices.   

I'm an unapologetic omnivore.  I enjoy eating meat, fish,  vegetables etc..   but I'm prepared to pay more to ensure that it is 'ethically' produced.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Fureverywhere,  I help to raise traditional breed pigs which are slaughtered at year end to provide us with pork, sausages etc...
> I think you must draw a distinction between small scale production and intensive rearing of animals to satisfy the greed of supermarkets.   For a start, the breed of pig is important, and if it wasn't for enthusiasts and small scale producers, many traditional breeds would have become extinct.  This is a world away from large, fast maturing commercial breeds.  We try to give our animals a good (if short) life before they are humanely dispatched.
> 
> Beef is another matter.  We do not have the facilities or expertise to handle cattle. However, we buy beef from butchers where we know and are satisfied with the  provenance of the produce.
> ...



It's a misconception to think all vegetarians or vegans gave up meat because of concern for the animals.  Most have given it up for better health.  Some are only for health, some for ethical reasons, some for both.  Among other things people who don't eat meat, especially beef and pork are much less likely to get colon cancer. 

I've been a vegan, then a vegetarian, then a pescatarian.  Now I'm an omnivore again but I don't eat a lot of meat, and rarely eat meat at home unless we have guests.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 6, 2016)

We eat  a bit less meat now.  This is not primarily to do with health, but economics.  We prefer to eat less  food of a better quality than cheaper low quality produce.  Interestingly the NHS is very vague about the increase in risk of cancer from eating red meat.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> We eat  a bit less meat now.  This is not primarily to do with health, but economics.  We prefer to eat less  food of a better quality than cheaper low quality produce.  Interestingly the NHS is very vague about the increase in risk of cancer from eating red meat.



The NHS loves to give statistics on how eating a certain amount of bacon will shorten your life by so many years.  I don't eat a lot of it but I will never, ever give up bacon rolls!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

I quietly respect anyone who wants to be vegan, vegetarian or peta member, what I take issue with is having to hear about it while they are criticising my meal choices.   I like meat, but since my 2 health issues have avoided anything processed.  Organic is a fad, you can't avoid the acid rain from all the polution producing businesses.  I believe the biggest thread to human health is letting the chemists or advertisers take too much control of our food supply.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I quietly respect anyone who wants to be vegan, vegetarian or peta member, what I take issue with is having to hear about it while they are criticising my meal choices.   I like meat, but since my 2 health issues have avoided anything processed.  Organic is a fad, you can't avoid the acid rain from all the polution producing businesses.  I believe the biggest thread to human health is letting the chemists or advertisers take too much control of our food supply.



I always wonder about the organic label being a con.  You can use certain chemicals on them.  The only time I buy organic is when the organic mushrooms look better than the others.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

My SIL has allergies to meat & meat byproducts.  I think it was from his drug days (something he'll never admit) a former co-worker was allergic to bananas he admitted that it stems from his drug days.  Anyway last weekend we had a Bar-b-q for the SIL's birthday.  His wife warned me to keep his veggie burger clear of any grease & avoid using the spatula I turned the burgers with.  My suggestion to her was take the veggie's back in the house & fry them in a clean pan on the stove.  Problem solved!

My daughter waits tables & tends bar at a very posh fish house.  She relates how they have customers who come in & go into this long speil about being allergic to shell fish.  The resturant finally posted a sign at the entrance about their inability to gaurantee that your meal will be free of any contamination from shell fish.  They are a seafood establishment & if you have shell fish allergies they suggest dining at another place.  They assume no responsibitly for your safety.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2016)

Organic food is grown without the use of chemical pesticides.  I prefer to buy organic food if I can, especially when the price difference is very minimal.  It has now been established that processed meats are carcinogenic as well as red meat, especially barbeque, so its up to the individual to decide for themselves as its their body and their risk.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Organic food is grown without the use of chemical pesticides.  I prefer to buy organic food if I can, especially when the price difference is very minimal.  It has now been established that processed meats are carcinogenic as well as red meat, especially barbeque, so its up to the individual to decide for themselves as its their body and their risk.


The last 100 years are 'carcinogenic'.  Don't believe me watch warnings associated with the ads for new medications.

Not one ounce of red meat contributed to my diabetes.  But you can bet your bottom dollar that GMO's, artificial sweetners, processed additives in prepared frozen meals have been involved.  My mother along with every mother in the US served mayo on white bleached bread for our baloney sandwiches.  I could only get 2% fortified milk on my sugary cereal.  Catch-22 meals.  Eggs were a luxury because someone in charge said they were bad.  Koolaid was our staple drink.  Now many years later I can't eat anything that tastes good from my youth.  Eggs, meat (unprocessed) are recommended by my doctors to combat my BS spikes.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2016)

Whatever you want to do is your choice and no one has ever said red meat causes diabetes, but it is known to cause cancer. White flour is different now than it was when we were kids it is highly processed and bleached and KoolAid is nothing but chemicals.  Like I said, your choice, your risk.  

My own mother never made us eat baloney sandwiches, we were fed good quality healthy food from the garden and deli meats in those days didn't have the sulphites that they do now nor were we ever given white wonder bread, we ate whole wheat or rye. I never developed a taste for junk food and don't have a sugar addiction.  There's no use being nostalgic about all the bad stuff.  There are a lot of good food choices out there but it does require making some positive changes.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2016)

The damage is done to my body because of what was the 'norm' in the 50' & 60's.  I am making the right choices now I hope!  I can only place the blame on what my parents were force fed via government experts & the media.  I  now turn a deaf ear to all advice & will continue to choose things that are working for me, whether it's a rare steak or not, nothing processed or pre-packaged.   This discussion is like a political or religious debate that has no correct answer.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2016)

I agree, a lot of the North American mainstream diet in the old days was influenced by TV commercials and whatever information was available then.   It sounds like you are doing the right thing for yourself. I agree that food is a very sensitive issue.


----------

